# 'dont try this at home '



## Nick (1/6/16)

Morning guys, has anyone ever tried to change the battery on a regulated Mod?? or is this just not possible and a 'don't try this at home  ' moment... I only ask because I can see two screws on the bottom of my eleaf which might lead to the battery?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Your question needs a bit of work. Almost everyone changes the batteries of regulated mods because most mods work with plain 185650 batteries.
Your question should be: "Has anyone ever changed a *built in/lipo* battery on a regulated mod?"
The answer is: Don't tamper with something if you don't know what to do, but, that said, built in batteries that are made up of 18650 can be and has been changed in the past by people. Check on youtube on how to do it.
Also, include your mod brand and model next time. We have no idea which eleaf product you are referring to. It's like saying: "My car is making a strange noise" and then you don't include the car make, model and what/where the noise is coming from.
No one can assist you with half or no information 

These are eleaf mods. Which one are you referring to?

iStick TC200W (new)
iStick Pico (new colors)
iStick TC100W
iJust start Battery
iStick TC60W
iStick 100W
iStick TC40W
iStick 50W
iStick 30W
Mini iStick
iJust D14 Battery
iJust D16 Battery
Eleaf iStick
iTwist Mega
iKiss Battery
Mini iJust Battery
iKit USB Battery
iKit Automatic Battery
iKit Munual Battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

A simple search on youtube revealed this:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=replacing+eleaf+batteries


----------



## Nick (1/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Your question needs a bit of work. Almost everyone changes the batteries of regulated mods because most mods work with plain 185650 batteries.
> Your question should be: "Has anyone ever changed a *built in/lipo* battery on a regulated mod?"
> The answer is: Don't tamper with something if you don't know what to do, but, that said, built in batteries that are made up of 18650 can be and has been changed in the past by people. Check on youtube on how to do it.
> Also, include your mod brand and model next time. We have no idea which eleaf product you are referring to. It's like saying: "My car is making a strange noise" and then you don't include the car make, model and what/where the noise is coming from.
> ...


Apologies.. jeez I feel like a scolded child  I suppose I was generalizing, I have an Eleaf 40w I was not going to try it was just wondering if anyone has done it..


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Don't feel scolded. I was just correcting the way you asked the question. The more info you give, the better we can help you. Check out the youtube search I left you. Should answer your question if it's a 40W.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nick (1/6/16)

zadiac said:


> A simple search on youtube revealed this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=replacing+eleaf+batteries



Thanks for this I will take a look... I guess I could have just goggled everything and not use the forum at all.. was asking if anyone here had done it before and was still alive to tell the tale ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

Nick said:


> Thanks for this I will take a look... I guess I could have just goggled everything and not use the forum at all.. was asking if anyone here had done it before and was still alive to tell the tale ..


I think @DoubleD did a battery on the iStick 20 or 30 with success. Am sure he will confirm in due course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (1/6/16)

@shaunnadan replaced his batteries in a 50w iStick if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Nick said:


> Thanks for this I will take a look... I guess I could have just goggled everything and not use the forum at all.. was asking if anyone here had done it before and was still alive to tell the tale ..



It's good to ask here as there are many knowledgeable people here. We just need information to give the right answers  All good bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/16)

skola said:


> @shaunnadan replaced his batteries in a 50w iStick if i'm not mistaken.



Its not a 100% straight forward swap around process.

the original batteries are wrapped in some foil thing and are slightly shorter, you also need to solder a wire onto a terminal of a battery (for those that dont know... the devil punish's bad people by making them do this all day!!!!) without shorting the soldering iron against the side of the battery otherwise you will blow the chip.

now once you get that all done and it works you need to fit it in again, which often means you need to push and pull the wiring and if if hasn't snapped off then you can squeeze it all down.

will i ever do this exercise again... NO!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Its not a 100% straight forward swap around process.
> 
> the original batteries are wrapped in some foil thing and are slightly shorter, you also need to solder a wire onto a terminal of a battery (for those that dont know... the devil punish's bad people by making them do this all day!!!!) without shorting the soldering iron against the side of the battery otherwise you will blow the chip.
> 
> ...


What about pulling the chip out and building it into another box (you can get all sorts of sizes pre made) and using a new LiPo? Been thinking of doing that when my iStick battery gives in.


----------



## DoubleD (1/6/16)

Yip, replaced my iStick 20w lipo battery with a efest 3000mah battery. Hardest part was getting the solder to adhere to the battery contact points but if you have any experience with soldering you shouldn't have a problem at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

